# 7.1 setup



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

could i get some advice on best way to set up speakers for 7.1

PSB imagine C center
energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
minx 322 sub woofer
Boston Acoustics RS334 tower speakers
Boston Acoustics VRX rears or surround 
Marantz SR5010

my room is 20ft by 10ft


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Looks to me like you only have enough speakers for a 3.1 system. Am I missing something?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll jump in the boat with Wayne. If you're doing 7.x it should ideally look like this from above, with the surrounds being roughly 6' off of the ground.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Willis nailed it with that diagram. My 7.1 system is set up exactly like that and works great. While ear height is preferable for the fronts, it may not be possible depending upon your display. I've found that above the display is usually better than below.


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

geo22 said:


> could i get some advice on best way to set up speakers for 7.1
> 
> PSB imagine C center
> energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
> ...


sorry i entered my speakers wrong


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> I'll jump in the boat with Wayne. If you're doing 7.x it should ideally look like this from above, with the surrounds being roughly 6' off of the ground.


thank you now that i have my models right
any suggestions on which speakers to use for surround middle and rear


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

In your first post you already have enough speakers... are you trying to change them?


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

ellisr63 said:


> In your first post you already have enough speakers... are you trying to change them?


i edited my first post
i made an error copy and pasting


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

geo22 said:


> i edited my first post
> i made an error copy and pasting


So if you have enough speakers... Do you just want to know where to locate the speakers?


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

ellisr63 said:


> So if you have enough speakers... Do you just want to know where to locate the speakers?


yes and were to best put the energys


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The diagram Willis posted is how you should place your speakers.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

geo22 said:


> could i get some advice on best way to set up speakers for 7.1
> 
> PSB imagine C center
> energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
> ...


I'm guessing you are wondering if the VRX should be used for side or rear with the energy?
I think the VRX should be used is side with the Energy as rear.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

geo22 said:


> yes and were to best put the energys


Post #3 shows where you would normally put them... Have you already setup your front (L+R) for best imaging, and soundstage?


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

ellisr63 said:


> Post #3 shows where you would normally put them... Have you already setup your front (L+R) for best imaging, and soundstage?


yes i have setup the front
i think the same as you 
but there is a wall in the back that seperates the kitchen from living room
and we walk there the book shelves are quite a bit larger than he vrx's
i wonder will it be a lot of difference with the energy's in the side


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

geo22 said:


> yes i have setup the front
> i think the same as you
> but there is a wall in the back that seperates the kitchen from living room
> and we walk there the book shelves are quite a bit larger than he vrx's
> i wonder will it be a lot of difference with the energy's in the side


You could use small speakers suspended from the ceiling ...


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

geo22 said:


> i wonder will it be a lot of difference with the energy's in the side


I would not unless I had to. The side channels are used a lot in 5.1 and 7.1 tracks. They almost always have sound coming from them (Music and ambient noise). The back channels are barely used in 7.1 tracks as the few movies I have do not play music and ambient noise in the rear, they are just used for Special effects. 

Side note if you focus the rear channels to play on a 5.1 track they will be on just as much as the sides.


----------

